# Dear Maija - the best sister a big doofus didn't know



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

It is with a heavy heart that I say Berlin's dear, beautiful sister Maija has passed away. Only 19 months old - she was struck by a truck last night and suffered substantial injuries, her poor grief stricken owners opted to euthanize. 

We had formed a private group on facebook right after we all got the puppies, 5 of us especially with different pups from this litter still talk frequently, share photos and videos and stories, ask for advice. We were even hoping for a meetup next year. I definitely feel very close to this little group.

She was the lone female of our group, our "Princess" for sure.

It is troubling and confusing, how much this is really affecting me. I see death every day at work. I euthanized 2 dogs at work last night. And I felt BAD for them and their owners, but it didn't hit me personally. It almost never does. And even when those close to me lose dogs, I feel bad for them, I feel bad for their dog, but it has never affected me like this. I feel like I lost my own dog. I've been crying non stop since I found out last night. 

I know she wasn't my dog. But she was definitely a member of my fur-family. More than anything, I want people to know and remember what a lovely, amazing dog she was. 

We ALL love you little Maija, it will not feel the same without you. I wish more than anything I could of seen the beautiful, amazing dog you were destined to become


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

She was beautiful...Rest In Peace Maija


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How sad. Such a beautiful girl, and so young. I'm sure her owners are just devastated.


----------



## RachelRees00 (Aug 21, 2014)

That choked me right up! It doesn't seem fair when they are taken before their time RIP Maija <3


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I am so very sorry. Bless you and her owners.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Rest in peace babygirl


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

In all my years of doing emergency medicine, it was always dogs that I had known in some way. Dogs that belonged to friends, that I had spent the majority of a weekend or my shifts that week working with. Normally I can handle euthanizing animals with a calm and quiet presence, carefully handling their loved one and walk away without issue. 

But when you know the animal well, when you like them, it really and truly is a hard thing. Honestly it makes perfect sense to me that her passing would effect you. We wouldn't be in this field without a high amount of empathy and compassion. 

RIP beautiful girl.


----------

